# How to place your desired drives in  the Save As option



## New (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi friends..By doing this you will get your desired drives and folders in the Save As option.
 *ganeshpbhat.blogspot.com
 
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/8250/finalsaveasif4.jpg
 Procedure:
 1.Go to _Run_ and Enter _gpedit.msc_.
 2.Expand the _Administrative Template_ tree,which is under _User Configuration_.
 3.Once again expand _the Windows Components_ tree .
 4.You need to expand the _Windows Explorer_ tree this time.
 5.Click on common _open file dialog_.
 Continue Here


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2008)

Great Find....Now I can include my download folder on xp's left pane.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2008)

Great man great.


----------



## New (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks..


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 22, 2008)

^btw you should allow comments for independent websites on ur blog


----------



## New (Jun 22, 2008)

I am newbie in blogging.. How to add that feature?
Off topic:Thanks for visiting the my blog..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice Tut New


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 23, 2008)

New said:


> I am newbie in blogging.. How to add that feature?
> Off topic:Thanks for visiting the my blog..


Dashboard>Settings>Comments>See the second option->Check anyone can comment/Anonymous comments


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Jun 24, 2008)

a good tutorial new.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## New (Jun 24, 2008)

@thelordrrulzzz&BBThumbHealer
Thank you guys..
@Rohan shenoy
Done..Thanks.....


----------



## adi007 (Jun 24, 2008)

nice and New tut  
EDIT: This will not work for win xp sp3
there is no such option
Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## New (Jun 24, 2008)

I am still using XP Sp2.. Will upgrade  soon...


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 24, 2008)

adi007 said:


> nice and New tut
> EDIT: This will not work for win xp sp3
> there is no such option
> Correct me if i am wrong



yes option is available in xp sp3

thanx for the tut


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 24, 2008)

nice tutorial man!

btw, since this is from your blog, better replace "Source" by "Via my: Blog"


----------



## New (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Gigacore...Thanks for the suggestions..Will edit it...


----------



## adi007 (Jun 24, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> yes option is available in xp sp3
> 
> thanx for the tut



No option
Could u please show the screen shot where the option is


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2008)

Found a software to do all this with more ease

Simpli Software's Places Utility

*www.simplisoftware.com/Public/index.php?request=Places

Download : *www.simplisoftware.com/Public/index.php?request=Places#

but doing it by own efforts feels like more geeky


----------



## New (Jun 25, 2008)

> but doing it by own efforts feels like more geeky


Absolutely right


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

adi007 said:


> No option
> Could u please show the screen shot where the option is


 
In my office pcs there is no such option. At home i don't use XP.


----------



## New (Jun 26, 2008)

XP sp2 or sp3 in your office? It works fine in XP sp2.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 26, 2008)

@CadCrazy:yes... that's what i am saying.... it will not work for xp sp3...
there is something wrong....
@new: could u please upload the screenshot showing the option...
It doesn't make sense that they have removed this option in sp3 ..
@topgear:marvelous softy ...thnks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2008)

People who are facing problems while getting this option in "gpedit.msc" or ppl who want to do it using registry, can use following ready-made registry script. Copy it and paste in Notepad, save the file with name *"VG.reg"* (including quotes), run the file and accept the confirmation:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\comdlg32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\comdlg32\PlacesBar]
"Place0"="A:\\"
"Place1"="C:\\"
"Place2"="D:\\"
"Place3"="E:\\"
"Place4"="F:\\"
```
The above mentioned code will add A:, C:, D:, E:, and F: drives in left-side pane. Replace values of "Place0", "Place1", "Place2", "Place3", "Place4" with your desired path to change them.

*PS: *If you want to change the look of Open/save dialog box completely, then open "*%windir%\System32\Comdlg32.dll*" file in Resource Hacker and goto:

*Dialog -> 1552 -> 1033*

Now you can play with the position and size of all controls, even you can add your own customized controls in the box.


----------



## New (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks VG.


----------



## casanova (Jun 26, 2008)

Good Tut, New

Thanks VG for that reg entry. These make life simple.


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 26, 2008)

Exelent work by New and Vishal


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2008)

adi007 said:


> @CadCrazy:yes... that's what i am saying.... it will not work for xp sp3...
> there is something wrong....
> @new: could u please upload the screenshot showing the option...
> It doesn't make sense that they have removed this option in sp3 ..
> @topgear:marvelous softy ...thnks



My pleasure buddy. This tricks works with sp3. check the screen shot :

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/6594/20080627062711in9.gif
*img237.imageshack.us/img237/6594/20080627062711in9.7e56e19e6b.jpg


----------



## New (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks topgear...


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2008)

My pleasure buddy.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 28, 2008)

THIS IS VERY INTRESTING 
*img391.imageshack.us/img391/9712/gpeditjp6.png

I will take this matter with Bill gates...opps my bad billie just got retired ..Balmar where are u..?


----------



## New (Jun 28, 2008)

Expand Windows Explorer tree under Windows Components..And you have selected 
Windows Components..


----------



## adi007 (Jun 28, 2008)

New said:


> Expand Windows Explorer tree under Windows Components..And you have selected
> Windows Components..



Got it...
The mistake was the entries are not arranged alphabetically
windows explorer remains at the top..
I used to just glance the w section at the bottom
So silly of me...
BTW why the entries are not arranged alphabetically


----------



## New (Jun 28, 2008)

> BTW why the entries are not arranged alphabetically


Have a talk with Balmer


----------

